# Mouseover mit einen Text?



## staff (1. Sep 2005)

hi,

Mouseover mit einen Text?? funktioniert das???
habe erst vor kurzen mit java angefangen und habe es mal mit Bildern funktioniert und klappe ganz gut, kann man ees auch mit einen Text dann auch machen???

Dazu muss ich sagen das ich es auf einer Internetseite ausprobiere.


gruß

staff


----------



## Roar (1. Sep 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8116
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
:?:


----------



## mic_checker (1. Sep 2005)

Meinst du die "Rollover-Effekte" von Javascript ?

Java != Javascript.

edit:
2late


----------



## staff (1. Sep 2005)

@ mic_checker 

ja genau rollover heißt das, kannst du mir da helfen???


@ Roar    :applaus:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Sep 2005)

*moved*

*Java != JavaScript*

Und um dir zu helfen..

www.google.de
http://de.selfhtml.org

Da wirst schneller und bessere Infos kriegen als hier


----------

